# Upton Tea Imports



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone here have any experience with them?I have just discovered the tea I am drinking as I write this is no longer to my liking and it's time to move on to greener pastures.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Is it me, or is the world supply being adulterated? I just read about many chocolates using cocoa substitutes! 
I used to buy a marvelous premium tea direct from the U.K.
the bulk packets of loose leaf came looking likethey must havd in 1931. First the price went up, and then shipping the rediculous amount of roughly equal the tea itself. Then they decided my USPS money orders were no longer acceptable.

I've been looking myself :O(


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with them?I have just discovered the tea I am drinking as I write this is no longer to my liking and it's time to move on to greener pastures.


I have ordered Tea from them and it is quite good. Go on line and ask for a brochure. They sell lose tea in small amounts and have a great selection. I like their Russian Caravan.


----------

